# Temporary Working Permit - temporary residence required?



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, thanks for reading this,

My partner and I want to go to Canada in a few months and apply for temporary working permits from inside the country. Looking at the CIC website, it looks like we would have to have a temporary residence permit with at least 6 months remaining.

Unfortunately, we have not been able to find much useful information on temporary residence permits. Some sources say that UK citizens don't require temporary residence permits in Canada, and therefore this step would seem unnecessary, but the CIC website states this as a requirement for temporary working permits.

Are there any other UK citizens here who have done something similar? If anyone can provide any clarity on this it would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tomfumb said:


> Hi, thanks for reading this,
> 
> My partner and I want to go to Canada in a few months and apply for temporary working permits from inside the country. Looking at the CIC website, it looks like we would have to have a temporary residence permit with at least 6 months remaining.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I am not aware of such thing as a Temporary Working Permit for 6 months. If you are under 32 years of age you can apply under the BUNAC programme for a one-year working vacation visa. If that's what you mean then go to the BUNAC website for details/information.
You may vacation in Canada for 6 months and no visa is required. You will not be allowed to work during this time. You may seek employment but will not be allowed to begin working until a LMO has been applied for by and granted to the employer. Then you would be on a 2 year TWP during which time you can apply for PR status.
I hope this helps.


----------



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin, unfortunately I have had conflicting information from the Canadian High Commission regarding the BUNAC programme:


> You will be required to leave Canada at the end of the visa issued by BUNAC. Should you find employment for a temporary work permit whilst in Canada, you will need to leave Canada to apply for your temporary work permit.


I think also you may have mis-interpreted my question. I am trying to find out whether a particular rule about temporary working permits applies in my case. The CIC website says here: Working temporarily in Canada: Eligibility to apply that to apply for a temporary working permit from inside Canada (which I intend to do), I need to have a temporary residence permit that will last for another 6 months. My problem is that I can't find out if this applies to everyone, as another Internet resource implies that temporary residence permits are not required by UK citizens (presumably because we can simply stay as tourists for more than 6 months?).

I am trying to find out if I can apply for a temporary working permit from inside Canada while staying there as a tourist - i.e. no temporary residence permit.

Any input much appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I am trying to find out if I can apply for a temporary working permit from inside Canada while staying there as a tourist - i.e. no temporary residence permit.

I believe I addressed this in my first post. 
quote:You may vacation in Canada for 6 months and no visa is required. You will not be allowed to work during this time. You may seek employment but will not be allowed to begin working until a LMO has been applied for by and granted to the employer. Then you would be on a 2 year TWP during which time you can apply for PR status:unquote

The Gov't website encapsulates it:-
You must also have the following documents:

* a job offer from a Canadian employer
* a completed application, that shows that you meet the requirements of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act and the Immigration and Refugee Protection Regulations, and
* written confirmation from HRSDC that the employer can hire a foreign worker to fill the job. This confirmation is called a positive labour market opinion.
o In most cases, it is up to your employer to get that written confirmation. Information on the labour market opinion is found under Information for Canadian employers on the right-hand side of this page.

This is the best I can come up with.
Cheers.


----------



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

Auld Yin,

I appreciate your input, but unfortunately I think we are not addressing the same question. You say that "You may vacation in Canada for 6 months and no visa is required [...] You may seek employment but will not be allowed to begin working until a LMO has been applied for [...]", but as I pointed out above the CIC website states that you must have at least 6 months remaining in the country. Therefore, as soon as I set foot in Canada as a tourist I would not be eligible to apply for the temporary working permit as I would have less than 6 months remaining, and no job offer / LMO at this point.

I am really interested in if anyone has any direct experience in this area, as the available documentation on the Internet is near useless.

I suppose the summary here is that from what I can make out I DO need to apply for a temporary residence permit, as I cannot apply for a temporary working permit while in Canada as a tourist, but that I can't find out how to do this.

Tom


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I am not aware of such thing as a Temporary Working Permit for 6 months. If you are under 32 years of age you can apply under the BUNAC programme for a one-year working vacation visa. If that's what you mean then go to the BUNAC website for details/information.
> You may vacation in Canada for 6 months and no visa is required. You will not be allowed to work during this time. You may seek employment but will not be allowed to begin working until a LMO has been applied for by and granted to the employer. Then you would be on a 2 year TWP during which time you can apply for PR status.
> I hope this helps.


Hi Auld Yin, Is it definitely 32years old for the BUNAC visa? i was lead to believe that you cant be older than 30years to apply?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi Auld Yin, Is it definitely 32years old for the BUNAC visa? i was lead to believe that you cant be older than 30years to apply?


It's 31 and under, so under 32. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

